# Does your GSD lose weight in the summer heat?



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Although I have not weighed Duke since he cam in around 70lbs at his annual check up, he looks to be down a few pounds. It has been hot as heck here in the Boston area and Duke does not stop even on hot days. If we are out at the pool for 5 hours, he is running around it for five hours. He does not seem to be eating as much either. People have remarked that he looks skinny and you can feel his ribs.

Not sure what to do. I have been giving him burgers and hot dogs in addition to his food. He seems lively and healthy, Just curious if this is just a trait of a working dog.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

You should be able to feel the ribs and even see the last one or two. This is a thread with pictures of dogs who are at pretty good weight.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/132031-lets-see-those-fit-gsds.html

The majority of people don't know what a healthy dog should look like. Generally I take weight off my dogs in the summer. It's healthier for them and they don't seem to get as hot as other heavier dogs. And then pack on a few more pounds in the winter. 

Also a young adolescent dog has not really filled out yet. My 15 month old is a good deal skinnier and lankier than my 3 or 8yr old.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the background and the link to the pictures. I'd say Duke is what you describe and looks very much like the in shape dogs in that thread. The more I learn about the breed the more I realize how much people do not know about GSD's.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in the Boston area too, and Wolfie hasn't been very hungry either. I'm sure it's the heat.


----------

